# No Biology Related Problems in the Morning Session (FE/EIT)??!!



## bear820301 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

This is my first post here. I am an Electrical engineer preparing for the October 2011 FE/EIT exam. I am using the FE review manual 3rd edition and about halfway through it.

Today, before starting the Biology sections, I took a look at the exam specification outlined at the beginning of the NCEES Supplied Reference Handbook about the morning session. I noticed that, BIOLOGY RELATED TOPICS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE MORNING SESSION!!!!

Can anybody confirm that this is TRUE? If so, I do not need to spend time on the Biology sections since I am going to take the afternoon session in Electrical. I feel so luck that I took a look at the exam specification before starting the Biology sections. This will save me 4 days from my original plan.

Does anybody know any other sections that are included in the FE Review Manual but not in the morning session?


----------



## zeke082 (Sep 5, 2011)

bear820301 said:


> Hi Folks,
> This is my first post here. I am an Electrical engineer preparing for the October 2011 FE/EIT exam. I am using the FE review manual 3rd edition and about halfway through it.
> 
> Today, before starting the Biology sections, I took a look at the exam specification outlined at the beginning of the NCEES Supplied Reference Handbook about the morning session. I noticed that, BIOLOGY RELATED TOPICS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE MORNING SESSION!!!!
> ...


Same thing here bro, I was actually looking for more reference available online for the biology problems but the linked got me here in this forum. you no longer need to study the biology subject since it will only be given to "other/general" discipline in the afternoon. you can check the content/topics of the discipline that you may need to study in the beginning of the supplied reference book.

Just started the biology part and i feel like i need to get used to the biological terms used from the FERM, and that's the reason why i was browsing for biology. by the way, i am also an EE but opted to take "other" discipline. i think its more practical and easier. good luck more POWER.


----------



## zeke082 (Sep 5, 2011)

bear820301 said:


> Hi Folks,
> This is my first post here. I am an Electrical engineer preparing for the October 2011 FE/EIT exam. I am using the FE review manual 3rd edition and about halfway through it.
> 
> Today, before starting the Biology sections, I took a look at the exam specification outlined at the beginning of the NCEES Supplied Reference Handbook about the morning session. I noticed that, BIOLOGY RELATED TOPICS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE MORNING SESSION!!!!
> ...


Same thing here bro, I was actually looking for more reference available online for the biology problems but the linked got me here in this forum. you no longer need to study the biology subject since it will only be given to "other/general" discipline in the afternoon. you can check the content/topics of the discipline that you may need to study in the beginning of the supplied reference book.

Just started the biology part and i feel like i need to get used to the biological terms used from the FERM, and that's the reason why i was browsing for biology. by the way, i am also an EE but opted to take "other" discipline. i think its more practical and easier. good luck more POWER.


----------



## JoeFE (Sep 6, 2011)

bear820301 said:


> Hi Folks,
> This is my first post here. I am an Electrical engineer preparing for the October 2011 FE/EIT exam. I am using the FE review manual 3rd edition and about halfway through it.
> 
> Today, before starting the Biology sections, I took a look at the exam specification outlined at the beginning of the NCEES Supplied Reference Handbook about the morning session. I noticed that, BIOLOGY RELATED TOPICS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE MORNING SESSION!!!!
> ...


Don't waste your time studying the biology section in FERM. The depth is way to detailed and is a waste of time. Unless you were taking a Afternoon Specific that required more biology, then hit that subject. This is the one section I am skipping. There is only going to be like 1 question and that question can most likely be found within the FE manual.

As for skipping other sections, really try hard not to do this. The more you know, the more confidence you'll have and that really is half the battle. Though, if you were tight on time, skip Computer Controls.


----------

